

When Will People Stop Complaining About Privacy?? - dannybussell
http://www.dannybussell.com/journal/2011/5/4/when-will-people-stop-complaining-about-privacy.html

======
benologist
Right after privacy stops mattering, which will hopefully be _never_.

------
dannybussell
Its not that it doesnt matter. I just dont get why its worth complaining
about. Why complain about it when you know it wont change anything and its not
hard to avoid if you just try.

~~~
benologist
Because it _will_ spark change. Right now an unknown number of companies track
and accumulate an unknown amount of data about everyone online for unknown
reasons, and in an effort to stave off government regulation they make noises
about how they're self-regulating and we should all just trust them.

There is no world in which Facebook should be able give random app developers
your phone number and address, in addition to your real name, just so you can
manage a virtual farm. There is _absolutely_ no fucking world in which
companies should be able to determine that same information based on your
browsing habits without you even _knowing_.

And it will never, ever, ever, ever be a good idea to let the information
mongers decide what is or is not "okay".

